# Índice



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

*Índice*

*MeteoPT.com  Forum de Meteorologia  Fotografia e Video  Internacional *​


*2000*

 Inverno 2000 - O Inverno mais rigoroso dos ultimos 50 anos no Brasil
 Tempestade de Areia no Atlântico (26/02/2000)



*2003*

 Pôr do sol na ISS - Oceano Pacífico


*2004*

 A melhor edição de um vídeo de trovoada
 video (documentário) interessante


*2005*

 Blizzard em Holanda (na minha cidade)
 Céu africano, para o Henrique Silva
 Desenvolvimento dum CB (Timelapse/Video acelerado)
 Neve em Holanda
 Neve na Sanábria (Espanha) a norte de Bragança Novembro 2005
 Tempestade de Gelo - Suiça - 2005
 TornadoBrasil 24/05/05 !!!
 Trovoada supercellulas à Toulouse o 12 junho 2005
 Vortice Ferradura - Excelente!!



*2006*

 4 m de neve em Pelion 1.400 m (Grécia)
 Blitze na Alemanha
 Cheias na Galiza
 Cheias na Grécia - Água, água e mais água!
 Em Busca do Carro Perdido
 Fotos do primeiro nevão em Sierra Nevada
 Fotos tirados do avião
 Futebo na neve....
 Gelo
 Gelo ondulante
 Granizo no Canadá desfaz nariz de Boeing 727
 Gronelândia - Dispersão neve
 Gronelândia - Webcam
 Helsinki South Harbour - Finlandia ao vivo.
 Iceberg na Nova Zelândia
 Inoubliable Trovoada Multicellulas do 20 de Junho de 2006
 Magnífico trovoadas do 24 de Setembro em Meio-dia Pirinéus
 Mark Humpage
 Neve de Setembro - São Joaquim
 Neve no sul do Brasil 09/2006
 Nuvem De Chuva, Sao Paulo.
 Nuvem em São Paulo
 Ojmjakon - Siberia , a Cidade + fria do mundo..!!!
 Oropesa - Barragem de Navalcan cheio (Toledo-Espanha)
 Passeio en la Serra de Madrid
 Passo Fundo e Sarandi - Brasil
 Que nuvem é esta?
 Sem comentários
 Tempestade de neve em Nova Iorque
 Tempestade Neve - Video Fantástico
 Tornados em Espanha e na Turquia!
 Trovoada em Geneve - Fantásticas
 Trovoada Multicellulas do 20 de Junho de 2006
 Vaga de frio no Japão



*2007*

 29/01/2007 - Buracos nos Céus de Mississippi, Louisiana, Texas, Arkansas e Alabama
 30/01/2007 - Tormentas do Golfo de Cádiz - Jerez de la Fra
 A atmosfera em Madrid
 Atlantico Norte
 Antarctica - Condition ONE Weather
 Areia do Sara chega ao Mar do Caribe
 Céu ameaçador em Getxo, País Basco, Espanha (de Imanol Zuaznabar)
 Cheias em Espanha - Mau tempo chegou a Sevilha
 Chuva, Espanha, algures na A5 a caminho de Madrid
 Depois da tempestade de gelo
 Espanha 18-19-20/Abril/2007
 Europa Severa
 Europa Severa - Fotos de Lars Prignitz
 Fogos em redor de Atenas
 Fotos das Astúrias e Leao
 Fotos de nuvens e efeitos das chuvas (25/05)
 Fotos desde um aviao, cúmulos e vulcao Etna
 Fotos Fantásticas das Trovoadas em Espanha
 Glacier (Finlândia)
 Incêndios na América do Sul
 Incêndios na Grécia 2007
 Inundações em Sevilha
 Lightning Tokyo
 MeteoPT visita o nevão de Ciudad Real
 NÃO deixem de ver ...
 Neve - Bruxelas 8-9-2007
 Neve em Birmingham - 8 Fevereiro
 Nevão Kiev
 Neve na Holanda (eindhoven 08-02-2007)
 Neve no Reino Unido - Blizzard 08/09 Fevereiro
 Norte de Espanha - 31/Mar/2007- Satélite e Radar
 Paisagens variadas
 Pensam que têm frio?
 Planeta TERRA! Situação Actual
 Primeira Comunidade de Civis na Antartica
 Primeiras neves + perto de nós... (Andorra)
 Raio impressionante !!! Muito pertinho !!!
 Sanábria - Março
 Sanábria Novembro 2007
 Sincelo Lodz/Polónia - Dezembro 2007
 Supercélula em Cordoba, Espanha ?
 Temporal de Verao na Florida
 Tormenta en Madrid 24-05-2007
 Tornado! - Collection of violent Tornadoes and Aftermath!
 Tornado em Zamora, Espanha, 25 Maio 2007
 Tromba marinha, Cadiz, 28 de Setembro 2007
 Tromba Marinha em Espanha 28-04-2007
 Tromba marinha na Tuscania/Itália
 Tufão no campo de futebol japonês
 Uma nuvem vista de um avião.
 USA - neve e mais neve !
 Valle de Arán (Pirineo Español). Primavera 2007
 Vejam este video !!!
 Zurich



*2008*

 A Bela Sanabria - 6 Janeiro 2008
 A Força das Águas - vídeo
 Abril de 2008 – neve na Sanábria
 Amanhecer em Florianópolis/SC/Brasil
 Avião da Quantas atingido por um raio
 Brasileiros fazem 'Wolkswagen de neve' após tempestade nos EUA
 Cambridge - Idaho ( 07/01/08 )
 Célula (?) em Luanda
 Estranhas formações de nuvens (video)
 Fairbanks no Alaska com -48,3ºC...!!
 Festival tem bar de gelo na China
 Grise Fiord, Cid. + Setentrional do Canada 76.4º N (163 pop)
 Hotel De Gelo - Canada
 Ice Storm - Nordeste EUA - 12 Dezembro 2008
 Inverno em Moscou / Moscovo..!!
 Nevão em Luxemburgo - 4/03/2008
 Neve em Clermont Ferrand, França
 Nevou na Grecia..!!
 Noctilucent clouds esta noite 14-07-2008
 Nova Orleans sob Neve..!!
 Ovelhas
 Praia da Islandia
 Show de Lenticulares, Salobreña- Espanha, 10 Março 2008
 Storm Chasing EUA 2008
 Tempestades nas Canárias - 8/10 Fevereiro 2008
 Tornado no sul do Brasil
 Trombas no Río de la Plata, Buenos Aires, 2 Março 2008



*2009*

 24 horas de sol
 Acordei e vi isto, do mais belo mesmo...
 Alpes Suiços
 Amanhacer do dia 25/07/09, Cascavel Paraná
 As mais variadas nuvens
 As noites brancas de Sankt-Peterburg
 Belos dias para voar
 Chuva torrencial nas Canárias - Evento "Júlia"
 Comboio vs Tornado
 Começou forte nevão em Birmingham(UK)
 Douro completamente congelado
 Estranhas "colunas de luz"
 Fenômeno luminoso no céu
 Fotos Cómicas da Meteorologia
 Fotos da precipitação que se formou em São Paulo - Brasil
 Fotos do Rio Danúbio congelado
 Neve em Bahia Blanca
 Neve em UK, Birmingham
 Onda de Gravidade - Vídeo
 Onda Gigante no Brasil
 Pirineos. ¡¡Brutal!!
 Sierra de Béjar
 Sierra Nevada (Granada). Febrero 2009
 Sincelo no Reino Unido (Hoar frost)
 Storm Chase, Meteoalerta em Itália
 Tornado em Málaga - 1 Fevereiro 2009
 Viagem de fim de ano: Minho, Galiza, Castela e Leão e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo


(actualizado a 21 de Julho de 2010)​


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

*Índice*

*MeteoPT.com  Forum de Meteorologia  Fotografia e Video  Internacional *​



*2010*

 Alemanha (14.07.2010) / Temporal OLIVIA 
 Anchorage - Alaska
 Baltimore - Fev 2010
 Bola de fogo no midwest americano
 Cañon del rio Tera - Sanábria (Julho de 2010)
 Congelamento do Mar Báltico
 «Derecho» em Helgoland (Alemanha) - 12 Julho 2010
 Neve-Manzaneda; Galiza; Espanha
 Neve suiça- 5/10 fev. 2010
 Nieve a 100 kms de Sabugal. (4 de Julho)
 Resultados do Concurso Europhotometeo´09
 Sanábria - 14 de Fevereiro
 Sierra de Béjar
 Supostas Mammatus
 Trovoada no Cairo - 25 de Fevereiro de 2010




*OUTROS*

 A Terra em 100 Anos
 As fotos mais incriveis q já vi de neve e gelo
 As impressionantes nuvens “Manhã de Glória”
 As mais perigosas estradas do mundo
 As tempestades e nuvens vistas lá de cima (avião)
 Cumulonimbus Show
 Dust Devils ou Tornados
 Era bonito ver a nossa costa assim n era?
 Espanha (Imagens)
 Formação de gelo interessante
 Granizo gigante
 Holanda - Fevereiro 1953
 Instabilidade de Crow
 IL GRANDE GELO DEL GENNAIO 1985 Vale a pena ver!
 Mammatus ou montagem?
 Morning Glory cloud
 Neve em Apiaí (São Paulo) - 1975
 Niagara Falls em 1911
 Núvens pouco vulgares
 Ondas gravíticas
 Os cazatormentas do tiemposevero.es
 Rolos de neve/ Snow Rollers, fenómeno curioso e raro
 SKYPlay, brincando com as nuvens
 Stratocumulus Undulatus
 Tempestades em Espanha (Livro)
 Timelapse Antártida
 Tornados
 Tornados de Fogo
 Videos e mais videos
 Vostok! ( a zona que ainda detem o recorde de temperatura mais baixa -89 cº)
 Yakutsk a cidade mais fria do mundo


(actualizado a 21 de Julho de 2010)​


----------

